
Dara Ó Briain - I love videogames - mxfh
http://rhinospike.com/script_requests/enlasnubes/854/
======
imrehg
Well, others from his programme, Mock the Week, like video games as well.
Farming Simulator 2013 for the win.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6rqYMOKEfs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6rqYMOKEfs)

------
dabernathy89
I could swear I've heard the bit comparing video games to other art forms
before. Anybody heard that from another comedian?

~~~
tbirdz
Perhaps you read someone else quoting him in the other HN video games thread
on the front page?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7067283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7067283)

------
RachelF
Brilliant piece of comedy.

I wonder what percent of people actually finish most levels on a game they
buy?

